# No Sound from TV while playing from XBox 360



## furious_gamer (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes, finally i got Xbox, connected it to my TV(This one) through the Component cable. All is well, display is fine, but no audio. Can someone help me here? What i am missing?

Note : I have connected PC Speaker in headphone jack of TV for audio output and i also connected 2 HDMI cables(1 for PC, 1 for Airtel DTH).


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 29, 2013)

when I connected my xbox to tv the same problems was coming as i was able see the display but sound was not coming . My problem was solved by changing HDMI cable. 
Try connecting HDMI cable (if your xbox support ) because mine was solved by that way.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 29, 2013)

Mine have no HDMI support


----------



## vickybat (Nov 29, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Mine have no HDMI support



Your tv has two hdmi inputs. Use one of them. Why are you using component cables, when you have hdmi?
Just use a single hdmi cable for connecting xbox 360 with your tv. You should get sound too.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 29, 2013)

^^ I was telling my xbox have no HDMI support(I got a used one, very old). I changed the component cable and now i can hear sound. It seems the composite cable was the culprit.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 29, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ I was telling my xbox have no HDMI support(I got a used one, very old). I changed the component cable and now i can hear sound. It seems the composite cable was the culprit.



Oh ok. How much did you get it for?
This model is prone to RROD. Keep it well ventilated.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 29, 2013)

I got it for 7.5k locally. Even seller metioned same thing, keep it well ventilated. Sure i will do. Thanks for the help.


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 30, 2013)

good you got the problem solved. Same thing happened to me but my cable was HDMI so when i changed cable everything worked.


----------

